# FINALLY getting started!!!



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, I got the train table built with all the glue drying over in my dad's garage. I'm bringing it home tomorrow and adding the legs. Pics of it when I get it home. I don't have any track or trains yet, but I will have as soon as the brown santa drops them off. Ordered the thunder valley just to have some rolling stock, some traction and a powerpack. Let's see how it goes from here, shall we?


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, I got the table home on the top of my chevy tracker driving at 25. lol I'm putting the legs on it tomorrow.


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*good job*

It looks like you are going to have foam under the entire layout. I think that is a good move. I wish I would have planned to have foam under every bit of mine (and not straight onto the plywood) so that I could do something below track level here and there... good job.


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Got the legs on! They worked perfect for my wife's hoveround to get under so she can get up close and personal with the table. It's working out great so far. Now I'm just waiting on my stuff!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

oddtodd said:


> Got the legs on! They worked perfect for my wife's hoveround to get under so she can get up close and personal with the table. It's working out great so far. Now I'm just waiting on my stuff!


Your wifes hoveround??? :dunno: That is not a different way to explain a butt is it. 

Sell the organ or piano thing, then I see more room and money for the trains. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

I AM trying to sell the piano. lol wanna buy it? 300 plus shipping. lol a hoveround is a compact electric wheelchair. But she does have a nice butt. ;-)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

oddtodd said:


> I AM trying to sell the piano. lol wanna buy it? 300 plus shipping. lol a hoveround is a compact electric wheelchair. But she does have a nice butt. ;-)


Oh OK. 

I thought it might maybe a vacuum cleaner also, now that you told me I remember seeing TV commercials on those. Are they what they say they are? Good for the value?

Heck you should be able to sell that piano? Have you tried yet?


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, the chair is amazing. It can turn around in it's own footprint and it will go 15 miles on a charge. Heavy sucker though. I've got a block and tackle set up to load it in the back of my Tracker. I've got the piano on craigslist, and I'm getting ready to drop the price to 200.


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's my new train! I think I need more track. lol Don't worry, I won a First layout kit by bachmann on ebay last night in n scale. That should cover my board a little more.


EDIT: My track should be here tues!

2ND EDIT: I know it ain't much, but I haven't had much to be excited about for a while.


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Well Mr. FedEx should be dropping my track off today. At least that's what the website says. I really hope so, that loop is getting boring and i want to start really running trains! There's only two sidings with it, but it won't be long before i am adding more.I want at least 4 or 5 total. I want long waybills. I don't get into fast clocks or anything like that, but I do like waybills.


----------

